# Smoking with the "Griz" aka hawgrider. (Cheese)



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

This is my first ever batch of cheese smoked with hickory.

It turned out ok but after much cheese smoking cherry pellets is perfect for cheese. Apple is good too but cherry is my choice.

Smoked using my old refrigerator smoker using the cold smoking smoke tube method with pellets.













20151130_205506_zpsothiklaq.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






Here is a pic of my ratty old fridge smoker works like a charm for over 30 years













20151204_164632.png_zps5pljqhxf.jpeg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






The lighting of the A Maze N tube 













20151205_183150_zps2foqlufo.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






 More cheese and some cashews and butter













20151205_191800_zpsfonkqir2.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






Butter, gouda, dill, horseradish, swiss and pepper jack













20160116_224412_zpsm35mgvm8.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

I smoke everything. Here is some hickory smoked Himalayan salt man its so goood!

 The before pic













20160116_151142_zpsoi4riuad.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






The after pic and some more cheese.













20160116_235903_zps7icn0cub.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

This is what happens when you push the 80 degree mark when smoking cheese. Oil surfaces and if you don't catch it soon enough it will ruin the texture of the cheese. I caught this just in time.

Keep it under 80 keep it under 75 is even better.













20160417_143112_zpscoloniek.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 7, 2017)

Hmm... all that is pretty crafty. 
 Smoky salt I could do with my Brinkmann maybe? 
  Nice work!


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

The smoked Himalayan salt is really good I highly recommend trying some.


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

Here is mac in a cast iron pan smoked in a Oklahoma offset.













20160702_202009_zpsly41zxn7.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






another view













20160702_205357_zpsxvewgzxu.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2017)

Everything looks delicious!

Nice color on the cheese!

Al


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

Found another pic. Cheese sticks and pumpkin seeds













20161022_120730_zps1l398cva.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017






And the cheese is done. Although no pic the pumpkin seeds turned out great!













20161022_211102_zpsnksbrvlm.jpg



__ hawgrider
__ Jul 7, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 7, 2017)

You was packing some heat[emoji]128299[/emoji]


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> You was packing some heat[emoji]128299[/emoji]


I'm always packing a heater


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 7, 2017)

That Mac n cheese really looks good.


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> That Mac n cheese really looks good.


It worked out great in the cast iron pan. Had just a little crunch to it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 7, 2017)

So about how long was the Mac in the smoker? It's like when you finish in an oven. Could put buttered crumbs on top too.


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 7, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> So about how long was the Mac in the smoker? It's like when you finish in an oven. Could put buttered crumbs on top too.


Can't remember exactly but it was around 3 hours or so?

Maybe 4


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh.. nice and low.. ok. I may have to do that in the near future.. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------

